# Venezuela Implements Commissions to Fight Economic Aggression



## Disir

Caracas, Feb 5 (Prensa Latina) Venezuela implemented today in all states of the country control committees to fight induced shortages, hoarding and speculation fostered by Venezuelan right-wing sectors. President Nicolas Maduro said that committees are made up of members of the Government, the Bolivarian National Armed Forces, the Peopleâ�Ös Power and activists of the United Socialist Party of Venezuela and the Great Patriotic Pole.

The setting-up of those committees, which began on January 27 in the Miranda and Districto Capital states, will be completed next Sunday, said Maduro.

With these actions, the Government seeks to gradually stabilize the economic sector, disturbed by opposition groups with foreign support, he said. According to Maduro, the distribution, supply and pricing system of all products must be controlled, as well as services, to counter the current situation caused by the right-wing.

In Venezuela the goods are manufactured but opposition groups hoard basic products, they hide them, they speculate and cause shortages, said Maduro.
Prensa Latina News Agency - Venezuela Implements Commissions to Fight Economic Aggression

Venezuela fights back.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Cant hoard whats not there.......... they want to fight econ agression they should depose the author of this wreck Maduro


----------



## Disir

Because the US is afraid of Venezuela. I understand completely.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Exactly how did US get dragged into this.........cant even stay on your own topic


----------



## Disir

What do you think they are doing in Venezuela, sweetie?


----------



## Manonthestreet

Standing in line for hrs cause there is nothing to buy cause you cant make enough off the product you sell to restock because of artificially low govt mandated prices. People anywhere near the border  are crossing to find food.........slow starvation.......thats the paradise Maduro has erected.


----------



## Disir

Hoarding and speculation are the problems but more specifically it is coming from foreign governments.  Obviously, the US is afraid of Venezuela.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Do tell ....this I gotta hear.........


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

Of course the US is afraid.  If it wasn't for the sabotage and intervention of the infidels who don't share the morality of collectivist humanism, the world's exalted central planners, men cut from the same proud cloth as Chairman Mao (may he rest in eternal glory) would have legislated mankind's way to utopia long ago.  If the US allowed strong idealistic executives like the wise masters of Venezuela to show us the way to Nirvana, they would have to do away with the myth that happiness lies in an individual's ability to pursue his or her own values.  GLORY TO THE PROLETARIAT!  And may the will of the majority never be fettered by the opinions of the less!


----------



## Manonthestreet

Even Cuba is making contingencies for Venezuelan implosion to avoid their own........Maybe Maduro should start charging Castro full price......do it for the children


----------



## Disir

Not2BSubjugated said:


> Of course the US is afraid.  If it wasn't for the sabotage and intervention of the infidels who don't share the morality of collectivist humanism, the world's exalted central planners, men cut from the same proud cloth as Chairman Mao (may he rest in eternal glory) would have legislated mankind's way to utopia long ago.  If the US allowed strong idealistic executives like the wise masters of Venezuela to show us the way to Nirvana, they would have to do away with the myth that happiness lies in an individual's ability to pursue his or her own values.  GLORY TO THE PROLETARIAT!  And may the will of the majority never be fettered by the opinions of the less!



And your reason for intervention is because why?


----------



## Disir

Manonthestreet said:


> Do tell ....this I gotta hear.........



USAID and OTI.


----------



## Manonthestreet

LLMMAOOOOOOO   BS.......


----------



## Disir

Manonthestreet said:


> LLMMAOOOOOOO   BS.......



You're lack of knowledge is pretty awesome there.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Mine...all I see from you is the usual lib delusions and blame America for something we have no part in.  I accurately described what conditions are and why.......you have what........


----------



## Disir

Manonthestreet said:


> Mine...all I see from you is the usual lib delusions and blame America for something we have no part in.  I accurately described what conditions are and why.......you have what........



You haven't accurately described anything.  Nor have you given any reason for the US involvement in Venezuela.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Thanks to Chavez and Maduro, Venezuela has no economy left.


----------



## HenryBHough

Maybe if Venezuela declared Islam their state religion Our Kenyan Messiah would shine his face upon them and rain down free food and free phones!


----------



## Disir

HenryBHough said:


> Maybe if Venezuela declared Islam their state religion Our Kenyan Messian would shine his face upon them and rain down free food and free phones!



This has been in the works since Bush.  It's merely a continuation. Nobody has managed to give me a damn good reason.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Disir said:


> Caracas, Feb 5 (Prensa Latina) Venezuela implemented today in all states of the country control committees to fight induced shortages, hoarding and speculation fostered by Venezuelan right-wing sectors. President Nicolas Maduro said that committees are made up of members of the Government, the Bolivarian National Armed Forces, the Peopleâ�Ös Power and activists of the United Socialist Party of Venezuela and the Great Patriotic Pole.
> 
> The setting-up of those committees, which began on January 27 in the Miranda and Districto Capital states, will be completed next Sunday, said Maduro.
> 
> With these actions, the Government seeks to gradually stabilize the economic sector, disturbed by opposition groups with foreign support, he said. According to Maduro, the distribution, supply and pricing system of all products must be controlled, as well as services, to counter the current situation caused by the right-wing.
> 
> In Venezuela the goods are manufactured but opposition groups hoard basic products, they hide them, they speculate and cause shortages, said Maduro.
> Prensa Latina News Agency - Venezuela Implements Commissions to Fight Economic Aggression
> 
> Venezuela fights back.


 
This is exactly why every single progressive run economy leads to poverty, misery and starvation and always ends with mass graves

They cannot run a successful economy so they scapegoat those who can


----------



## percysunshine

.

It is all rdean's fault.

.


----------



## Toro

The government causes all the shortages, then they create a committee to investigate why.

lol

These people are total morons.


----------



## Disir

And yet, you can't tell me why the US involvement?


----------



## Toro

Disir said:


> And yet, you can't tell me why the US involvement?



Of course not.

This has happened over and over and over again, by economic ignorants totally clueless about how an economy is run.  

Then, because they have no bloody idea, they blame others for their own incompetence.  

Truly, these people are absolute morons.


----------



## Disir

Toro said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you can't tell me why the US involvement?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not.
> 
> This has happened over and over and over again, by economic ignorants totally clueless about how an economy is run.
> 
> Then, because they have no bloody idea, they blame others for their own incompetence.
> 
> Truly, these people are absolute morons.
Click to expand...


Of course you can't.  Thanks for nothing.


----------



## Toro

These people are ignorant, incompetent fools, as are the people who parrot their nonsense.


----------



## Disir

So, you folks keep saying but none of you have managed to do anything more than parrot yourselves. That's pretty sad shit.


----------



## Toro

The premise in your OP is bullshit.

They are trying to distract the population from their own incompetence by trying to blame foreigners and speculators. 

It's the oldest trick in the book.

Anyone with a shred of economic knowledge knows it.

And ignorant fools buy it.


----------



## Disir

So, why involve the US?  Is there some problem with a sovereign nation being sovereign?


----------



## percysunshine

.

Oooo...look...another Socialist paradise;









BBC News - Venezuela arrests two more retail executives

Venezuela has arrested two top executives of one of the country's largest pharmacy chains...

Mr Angarita and his deputy Agustin Antonio Alvarez Costa are accused of understocking shelves and of leaving cash registers unstaffed, thus causing long queues to form outside....

Many analysts say currency controls that restrict the availability of dollars for imports play a key role in creating a scarcity of many items....



They reap what they sow.

.


----------



## Disir

percysunshine said:


> .
> 
> Oooo...look...another Socialist paradise;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBC News - Venezuela arrests two more retail executives
> 
> Venezuela has arrested two top executives of one of the country's largest pharmacy chains...
> 
> Mr Angarita and his deputy Agustin Antonio Alvarez Costa are accused of understocking shelves and of leaving cash registers unstaffed, thus causing long queues to form outside....
> 
> Many analysts say currency controls that restrict the availability of dollars for imports play a key role in creating a scarcity of many items....
> 
> 
> 
> They reap what they sow.
> 
> .


So, basically you still don't have shit. Thanks again. Good to know.


----------



## percysunshine

Disir said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Oooo...look...another Socialist paradise;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBC News - Venezuela arrests two more retail executives
> 
> Venezuela has arrested two top executives of one of the country's largest pharmacy chains...
> 
> Mr Angarita and his deputy Agustin Antonio Alvarez Costa are accused of understocking shelves and of leaving cash registers unstaffed, thus causing long queues to form outside....
> 
> Many analysts say currency controls that restrict the availability of dollars for imports play a key role in creating a scarcity of many items....
> 
> 
> 
> They reap what they sow.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> So, basically you still don't have shit. Thanks again. Good to know.
Click to expand...


.

The Venezuelan People do not have shit. Thanks to a bankrupt and corrupt ideology.

Try again sport.

.


----------



## Disir

percysunshine said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Oooo...look...another Socialist paradise;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBC News - Venezuela arrests two more retail executives
> 
> Venezuela has arrested two top executives of one of the country's largest pharmacy chains...
> 
> Mr Angarita and his deputy Agustin Antonio Alvarez Costa are accused of understocking shelves and of leaving cash registers unstaffed, thus causing long queues to form outside....
> 
> Many analysts say currency controls that restrict the availability of dollars for imports play a key role in creating a scarcity of many items....
> 
> 
> 
> They reap what they sow.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> So, basically you still don't have shit. Thanks again. Good to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The Venezuelan People do not have shit. Thanks to a bankrupt and corrupt ideology.
> 
> Try again sport.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Because you say so doesn't say shit. It's simply a demonstration of your idiocy,.


----------



## percysunshine

Disir said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Oooo...look...another Socialist paradise;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBC News - Venezuela arrests two more retail executives
> 
> Venezuela has arrested two top executives of one of the country's largest pharmacy chains...
> 
> Mr Angarita and his deputy Agustin Antonio Alvarez Costa are accused of understocking shelves and of leaving cash registers unstaffed, thus causing long queues to form outside....
> 
> Many analysts say currency controls that restrict the availability of dollars for imports play a key role in creating a scarcity of many items....
> 
> 
> 
> They reap what they sow.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> So, basically you still don't have shit. Thanks again. Good to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The Venezuelan People do not have shit. Thanks to a bankrupt and corrupt ideology.
> 
> Try again sport.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you say so doesn't say shit. It's simply a demonstration of your idiocy,.
Click to expand...

.

Come on, be a sport. Defend the misery of the poor and down trodden masses under the heel of their Socialist masters.

.


----------



## Disir

percysunshine said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Oooo...look...another Socialist paradise;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBC News - Venezuela arrests two more retail executives
> 
> Venezuela has arrested two top executives of one of the country's largest pharmacy chains...
> 
> Mr Angarita and his deputy Agustin Antonio Alvarez Costa are accused of understocking shelves and of leaving cash registers unstaffed, thus causing long queues to form outside....
> 
> Many analysts say currency controls that restrict the availability of dollars for imports play a key role in creating a scarcity of many items....
> 
> 
> 
> They reap what they sow.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> So, basically you still don't have shit. Thanks again. Good to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The Venezuelan People do not have shit. Thanks to a bankrupt and corrupt ideology.
> 
> Try again sport.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you say so doesn't say shit. It's simply a demonstration of your idiocy,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Come on, be a sport. Defend the misery of the poor and down trodden masses under the heel of their Socialist masters.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Grow the fuck up.


----------



## percysunshine

Disir said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Oooo...look...another Socialist paradise;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBC News - Venezuela arrests two more retail executives
> 
> Venezuela has arrested two top executives of one of the country's largest pharmacy chains...
> 
> Mr Angarita and his deputy Agustin Antonio Alvarez Costa are accused of understocking shelves and of leaving cash registers unstaffed, thus causing long queues to form outside....
> 
> Many analysts say currency controls that restrict the availability of dollars for imports play a key role in creating a scarcity of many items....
> 
> 
> 
> They reap what they sow.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> So, basically you still don't have shit. Thanks again. Good to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The Venezuelan People do not have shit. Thanks to a bankrupt and corrupt ideology.
> 
> Try again sport.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you say so doesn't say shit. It's simply a demonstration of your idiocy,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Come on, be a sport. Defend the misery of the poor and down trodden masses under the heel of their Socialist masters.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grow the fuck up.
Click to expand...


How old are you?

.


----------



## Disir

percysunshine said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, basically you still don't have shit. Thanks again. Good to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The Venezuelan People do not have shit. Thanks to a bankrupt and corrupt ideology.
> 
> Try again sport.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you say so doesn't say shit. It's simply a demonstration of your idiocy,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Come on, be a sport. Defend the misery of the poor and down trodden masses under the heel of their Socialist masters.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grow the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Old enough to know you don't have shit.


----------



## percysunshine

Disir said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The Venezuelan People do not have shit. Thanks to a bankrupt and corrupt ideology.
> 
> Try again sport.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Because you say so doesn't say shit. It's simply a demonstration of your idiocy,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Come on, be a sport. Defend the misery of the poor and down trodden masses under the heel of their Socialist masters.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grow the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Old enough to know you don't have shit.
Click to expand...


.
I am guessing about ... say ... 14 years old. Intellectually anyway.

.


----------



## Disir

percysunshine said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you say so doesn't say shit. It's simply a demonstration of your idiocy,.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Come on, be a sport. Defend the misery of the poor and down trodden masses under the heel of their Socialist masters.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grow the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Old enough to know you don't have shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .
> I am guessing about ... say ... 14 years old. Intellectually anyway.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


And we can continue this conversation after you remove your head from your ass.


----------



## percysunshine

Disir said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Come on, be a sport. Defend the misery of the poor and down trodden masses under the heel of their Socialist masters.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grow the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Old enough to know you don't have shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .
> I am guessing about ... say ... 14 years old. Intellectually anyway.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And we can continue this conversation after you remove your head from your ass.
Click to expand...


.
Ok, maybe 12 years old.

.


----------



## Disir

percysunshine said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grow the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Old enough to know you don't have shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .
> I am guessing about ... say ... 14 years old. Intellectually anyway.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And we can continue this conversation after you remove your head from your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .
> Ok, maybe 12 years old.
> 
> .
Click to expand...



I'm waiting on you to say something intelligent and it's still not happening. You have no proofiness and you sound like a 1050s McCarthy era reject.


----------



## percysunshine

Disir said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old enough to know you don't have shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .
> I am guessing about ... say ... 14 years old. Intellectually anyway.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And we can continue this conversation after you remove your head from your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .
> Ok, maybe 12 years old.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting on you to say something intelligent and it's still not happening. You have no proofiness and you sound like a 1050s McCarthy era reject.
Click to expand...


.
Did you know that 'proofiness' is not a real word? Someone invented it out of thin air. It is an imaginary word without meaning.

The imaginary economic models of the government of Venezuela live in the same unicorn universe.

.


----------

